# Your newest fashion obsession



## prettybabi11492 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mine would have to be Angels Jeanswear. I don't own jeans or anything by them yet, but I am planning on it because lately, I have been obsessed with their stretchy fabric. Their miniskirts are cute and flirty yet SO comfy due to the stretchy fabric. Their jeans are also cute and comfy. Oh, and in T.J. Maxx I found these light pink shorts by them with no back pockets (a style I find cute), and in the front on the two sides at the bottom, has ties. I was in heaven! They were comfy, too, the way that Angels jeans are... must go back and get those shorts! So what are all your latest fashion obsessions?


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jun 18, 2006)

Ah, I love Angels jeans, I love jeans period heh. Lately though, I've been buying alot of accessories, like bracelets, headbands, sunglasses, boas, bags and hats. It's amazing how an outfit can change just by adding things like that, I love it =D


----------



## Liz (Jun 19, 2006)

mine are stacked wook heels that have been coming out.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 19, 2006)

i have been buying a lot of accessories lately as well. I like mixing and matching them with different outfits, and I agree the right accessories can completely alter a look.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Girls...i hve to say my latest fashion obsession is buying new clothes...now that i have lost weight,I am loving squezzing into smaller sizes again.


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm still feeling hoop and doorknocker earrings. since my hair is longer you can't even see my small earrings anymore. i think i'm moving toward ghetto fabulous!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* i'm still feeling hoop and doorknocker earrings. since my hair is longer you can't even see my small earrings anymore. i think i moving toward ghetto fabulous! I LOVE!! ginormous ghetto fabulous earrings!





But that's been een obsession for a while...

i can't think of any new ones at the moment..


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* I LOVE!! ginormous ghetto fabulous earrings!




But that's been een obsession for a while...

i can't think of any new ones at the moment..





hola back dee!


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 20, 2006)

Right now, it's bracelets..


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 20, 2006)

slim fitting/straight legged jeans

thick belts

graphic tees ( timesless and most comfy IMO )

flats ( shoes )

head bands


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 20, 2006)

im really liking big fashion earrings. i think it looks great on anybody.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 20, 2006)

clothes from the 1940s currently.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 20, 2006)

currently lady-like dresses with a vintage/romantic look. I'm trying to buy more of them.










http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...greendress.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...ther/cream.jpg

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...greendress.jpg


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 20, 2006)

ballet shoes like this one:

http://www.keds.com/shopping/product...iProductID=838


----------



## lavender (Jun 20, 2006)

Right now, I am into anything and everything WHITE! I don't know what it is...probably the summer heat...I got some skirts, tops and capris...all in white! Looking for a nice summer dress in white too...


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 21, 2006)

for me, it is flip flops..can never have enough.



and skinny jeans, they really do make me look skinnier..lol.


----------



## ClassicGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Juicy Couture purses

wedges

black &amp; white


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* mine are stacked wook heels that have been coming out. Me too! I'm also loving sunglasses and huge hoops; I always have but when you're wearing glasses it's more important to adorn the visible parts left. I'm also developing a thing for bangles and braclets...oh yeh and shorts and romper suits!


----------



## vickysco (Jun 29, 2006)

as always, jeans. my current faves are COH wimbledons in the light wash with the red stitching on the pockets and R&amp;R Valium Roths. i don't own either yet but i am sure i will decide to ignore my bills &amp; just buy them soon enough. also, i am LOVING the nautical themed fashion that is out now.


----------



## Maja (Jun 29, 2006)

Shoes, skirts, shoes, huge earrings, sparkly tops, bags, and of course shoes.


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* huge earrings Same here.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jun 29, 2006)

i have one pair of angel shorts they are very well cut, very light bluejean, sexy as all getout, and short-short so i do not wear them unless it it super hot outside or a daring day. heh.

I have found new obssessions with styles other people have been into for years...I cannot have enough 'mesh' tops, and sandals. i am getting back into buying little bkinis even though my belly is in bad shape and all scarred up...i want a great tan and if people don't like the way I look in a bikini they simply don't have to look at me.

I am also digging denim skirts (which i hated as few as like 1 or 2 yaers ago) skirts in genreal, and toe rings. Name brands? I am liking Victorias Secret, Old Navy, Arizona Jeans, Fredrick's of Hollywood, with a spriklin of the Gap, Roxy/Quicksilver, and many more! peace all! ~mela


----------



## queenkimie (Jul 3, 2006)

I am obsessed with My Flat in London Bags !! They are so awesome and cool-- it's kind of scary




I'm also loving pencil skirts with round toe shoes.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 3, 2006)

I second big belts. I am also obsessed with jewelry, specifically earrings and necklaces. oh and i just bought 5 new summer dresses. i wish i knew how to sew...i'd save a lot of money.


----------



## milkauvence (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm loving skinney jeans, thick waist belts with billowy tops... Heels with something decrative in the front or in a loud color... that takes away from the attention of the skinny jean.


----------



## veron (Jul 8, 2006)

skinny jeans are hot!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 9, 2006)

definately belts and big earrings.. accessories!!


----------



## ghettogeek (Jul 14, 2006)

skirts and accesories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## canelita (Jul 14, 2006)

Well I'm always into jeans, shoes and bags, but now for some strange reason I'm obsessed with big rings, I already got 3 big ones last week and everytime I go out shopping that seems to be what attracts me the most.


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 15, 2006)

Platform and wedge shoes


----------



## duckie (Jul 18, 2006)

I love big earrings especially sparkly hoops but unfortunatley my ears flare up if I don't wear real silver or gold so I can't wear all the gorgeous earrings I'd like to





My latest fashion obsession would be coats! It's winter here at the moment and it's absolutley freezing. This Winter so far I've purchased at least 5 new jackets, ranging from long trench coats to shorter ones with cute tie up belts etc. I really should stop!

The latest fashion trend in Aus currently are the belts that you wear around your waist, above your stomach and close to your boobs. IMO I think it looks great and after months of seeing everyone wear them I took the plunge and purchased one. Still to wear it out though.

Skinny leg jeans are big and I love wearing my black Guess ones and matching them with all sorts of colourful tops and accessories. Polka dots and stripes are also in but I'm not so keen.

One thing I've probably bought too much of are long, dangly pretty necklaces. I just can't seem to get enough! They make any outfit just that much more fun


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* im really liking big fashion earrings. i think it looks great on anybody. I Luuuuuv big fashion earrings. I am now into Turquoise hanging big earrings. The real Turquoise is expensive, so I would settle for imitation. Where do you get the big earrings. When I wear the big ones, everybody asks how can I wear them. I say, I looooooooooove them. No problem.Alot of malls carry stores for earrings.

Give me some names of stores or on the Internet.

Burlington Industries has a very nice selection of hanging big ones.

Waiting to hear from you.











Oooooooooops!!!!! I just forgot to mention my fetish for shoes. Love Wedges, and handbags with plenty of outside departments. Later.

Sheila Rose


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 26, 2006)

Headbands





Earrings





Shoes





Skirts





Bags





My new cute headbands


----------



## Jazzything (Jul 26, 2006)

I am dying for a Brahmin handbag. They are so gorgeous but I have never spent over $100 for a purse in my life, and I really would have a hard time justifying $300+.

These bags are so pretty and unusual and I really really want one.http://www.brahmin.com/


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *queenkimie* I am obsessed with My Flat in London Bags !! They are so awesome and cool-- it's kind of scary



I'm also loving pencil skirts with round toe shoes. Where do you get these bags. Really cute name for a bag. Sheila Rose


----------



## monniej (Jul 27, 2006)

last month it was earrings. this month it's shoes, baby! i've got about 5 pair that i need to get into my closet before summer is over! lmao


----------



## krissybug (Jul 28, 2006)

Right now i'm really lovin mensware such as classic fitted blazers, lot's of poplin buttondowns and great tailored wide leg dark jeans or slacks!


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 28, 2006)

Designer Bags! Just bought a Fendi and I'm saving up for a Gucci.


----------



## Issunka_html (Jul 28, 2006)

60s, 70s. 80s fashion, latino and hippie styles, long earrings

And dresses of course!!!


----------



## Danielle<3 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm lovin' skinny jeans and red high heels, and any other pair of shoes in general. I'm going shopping on saturday and I can't wait to update my wardrobe.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 3, 2006)

Right now...rings. Specially if they sparkle a lot. Juicy has some really cute ones. Also I would have to say PunkRose shoes, they are so comfortable!!!


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 4, 2006)

classic black pumps

high quality pumps that don't hurt feet

classic handbags that go with more than one outfit

and i'm getting back into jewelry


----------



## Stitch (Aug 4, 2006)

I ended a dress making obsession a few weeks ago. I made 4 of the cutest 50's looking dresses. I just couldn't stop. Now it is corsets. I just made my first pattern and started putting it together today. I already have three more planned.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* Me too! I'm also loving sunglasses and huge hoops; I always have but when you're wearing glasses it's more important to adorn the visible parts left. I'm also developing a thing for bangles and braclets...oh yeh and shorts and romper suits!




I just love sunglasses. You got to love them! I don't care. I like I get it!

I feel the same way about shoes but I just love me some nice shades....

I have some pics on my notepad.... Check them out....


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 5, 2006)

Teresa you look fierce in those shades, my fave are the Chanel ones and the white ones...work it girl!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* Teresa you look fierce in those shades, my fave are the Chanel ones and the white ones...work it girl!




Working for Luxottica Retail is GREAT!!!!!!!!!! I get them at a great price!!!! Every year they give their employees a FREE pair! I need some Bvlgari. I will use my free pair certificate for those. I will post a pic once I find the right pair.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't have one *eek* However, I can say I'm intrigued by the Boho necklaces and earrings. Still don't own any though...


----------



## Maja (Aug 5, 2006)

Still obsessed with shoes and earrings lol


----------

